# Recommendations for a Leisure Battery Charger Please?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I was thinking something like this for a 140-190Ah Battery

Any other suggestions welcome?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ideas?*

No Ideas>?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It seems to be a reasonably priced unit, the end float voltage looks a tad low, and it won't work as a shore supply on EHU, which is one of my own pre-requisites for any charger.

10% of the capacity of the battery would be slightly low if it was to be used as a shore supply, I'd be more inclined to look at 30A or so.

If you have working solar panels, a lot of this is not applicable.

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Solar*



listerdiesel said:


> It seems to be a reasonably priced unit, the end float voltage looks a tad low, and it won't work as a shore supply on EHU, which is one of my own pre-requisites for any charger.
> 
> 10% of the capacity of the battery would be slightly low if it was to be used as a shore supply, I'd be more inclined to look at 30A or so.
> 
> ...


When not on EHU, the battery will be charged by Solar when sunny. When I get around to it, by the Engine when on the move.

I need a charger to charge a battery when stood standing.

Thank you.

TM


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

That's OK then, too many folks fit 3-stage chargers, only to have complications when they try to run them as a shore supply.

If you have other charging sources, then that size is fine.

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*3stage shore*



listerdiesel said:


> That's OK then, too many folks fit 3-stage chargers, only to have complications when they try to run them as a shore supply.
> 
> If you have other charging sources, then that size is fine.
> 
> Peter


By Shore, do you mean 12v power ?

TM


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, basically running all the 12V stuff onboard as well as keeping the battery up to full charge.

The one we have sits across the battery and supports all loads up to its maximum output (25A) and keeps the battery at 13.80V at the same time.

Hope to get the new MPPT solar controller today from Taiwan, that should also give us more independence from EHU.

Peter


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I use one of these

CTEK charger

It has a 12V setting for when you just want to use it as a power supply.

Trevor


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We use a couple of these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180578908138

25A each, only one in circuit now, but when we split the batteries into two main sections they will both be wired in.

Less than £25.00 including postage, and they are adjustable to 15V.

Only single rate charge, but that's not an issue for us.

That ebay seller is OK as well, can recommend them.

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*charger*

This one may be over the top?


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*No this is*

Over the top = this

http://www.cactusnav.com/victron-multi-12120050a-charger-inverter-p-8258.html

I have one in my Ace but only as I already had it, as not big enough for my boat

It charges my 235AH battery at up to 45amps , the crap Italian thing fitted by Swift failed 5 times and only managed around 15amps so I now charge 3 timws faster when on hook up or generator

Ray


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Big*

Yes, that is a bit OTT.

But as you said, if you already had it lying around....

TM


----------

